# [SOLVED] IBM Thinkpad R51 type 2887 Video Controller(VGA Compatible) needed



## Raginald84 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi

Anyone knows where i can get Video Controller(VGA Compatible) drivers for my IBM thinkpads R51 Type 2887 laptop? using windows XP SP2, when i go to the other devices in device manager, it shows in yellow Question mark: Video Controller, Video Controller(VGA Compatible). this problem occured after i did a system restore to factory settings but those two drive did not update. i tried looking on some websites for help but since i dont know much about it... i need help...

Does anyone have these drivers...?

Help...

regards
raginald


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: IBM Thinkpad R51 type 2887 Video Controller(VGA Compatible) needed*

Hi,
Welcome to TSF!

You may need to update your BIOS to version 1.07 or higher prior to installing the video driver. Check to see what BIOS version you have.
If need be here is the link for the BIOS:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...yind=0&operatingsystemind=53385&validate=true

Only update the BIOS if need be.

If you used the IBM restore CD you will not need this driver, but I will give it to you just in case
Chipset:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-50636

Try this Video driver:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-59866

Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## Raginald84 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: IBM Thinkpad R51 type 2887 Video Controller(VGA Compatible) needed*

I have updated the bios as it was needed and thanks, but even after installing the chipset and video display drivers, i can still see the yellow question mark next to video controller (VGA compatible)... this driver is needed... and didn't update in the process

Hope u have another solution...

Regards
Raginald


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: IBM Thinkpad R51 type 2887 Video Controller(VGA Compatible) needed*

HI,
Can you right click on this error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the DEV/VEN numbers you find under Device Instance ID
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Raginald84 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: IBM Thinkpad R51 type 2887 Video Controller(VGA Compatible) needed*

Hi Bill,

Thank you for your response. Please find the device instance id's below.

Video controller
Device instance id:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3582&SUBSYS_05571014&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&11

video controller (VGA Compatible)
Device instance id:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3582&SUBSYS_05571014&REV_02\3&61AAA01&0&10

Kind Regards
Raginald


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: IBM Thinkpad R51 type 2887 Video Controller(VGA Compatible) needed*

How about this one:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...+XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: IBM Thinkpad R51 type 2887 Video Controller(VGA Compatible) needed*

Perfect match TriggerFinger!
Thanks for the backup!

@Raginald84,
Install the driver TriggerFinger posted (The first on the list)
Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: IBM Thinkpad R51 type 2887 Video Controller(VGA Compatible) needed*

Not a problem, Bill...

I still have my doubts on the whole thing though.. I just cannot believe the drivers from IBM website would not install. May be a manual install would work? 

@*Raginald84*... please post 7 character product number (i.e. 2887-xxx).


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: IBM Thinkpad R51 type 2887 Video Controller(VGA Compatible) needed*

Hi Trigger,
It should work.
The IBM drivers are tricky.
The exe file EXTRACTS the driver to C:\DRIVERS\WIN\DISPLAY\SETUP which has to be Run from the Run command prompt or going to that folder and run the Setup exe file.

Where as the Intel driver you posted will run from the Desktop Icon. The driver you posted (in #6) is alot easier for Raginald84 to install.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Raginald84 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: IBM Thinkpad R51 type 2887 Video Controller(VGA Compatible) needed*

Hi Bill and TriggerFinder,


Thanks for your wonderful support. Driver posted on #6 works... Now all video drivers are up to date on my computer after installing intel graphics media accelerator through that link. IBM website doesn't have this driver for R51 2887-GVM model...
Thanks again in helping me out.
Tech Support Forum is the best option to solve issues for sure...

Kind Regards
Raginald


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: IBM Thinkpad R51 type 2887 Video Controller(VGA Compatible) needed*

Hi,
Glad to hear between Trigger and I you have it up and running.
Thanks TriggerFinger for the help and backup.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

